# Husqvarna 365 Special, or 365 X-TORQ



## procarbine2k1 (May 19, 2011)

Found a great deal on a NIB 365 Special today. I have a 372XPW, and I know its practically the same saw (less displacement of course). I guess I am the kind of guy who doesnt care if he has half a dozen of the same saw, if I like the model that much (can you have too many 365's or 372's?).
Should I turn the 365 Special and grab one of the new 365's, or should I hold on to the Special and use it?
Hope it ain't a fake! Chime in guys...


----------



## woodgrenade (May 19, 2011)

Get the old one. I'm guessing the new ones will be around for a while!


----------



## REJ2 (May 19, 2011)

As of now, the OEM parts and aftermarket parts will keep a 365 special running for years. Not sure how many parts the new 365 shares with the old. In ten years if the X-Torq has the parts support the special has it probably doesnt matter which one to keep. But if I was choosing between the two you mentioned right now, make mine the special.


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (May 19, 2011)

REJ2 said:


> As of now, the OEM parts and aftermarket parts will keep a 365 special running for years. Not sure how many parts the new 365 shares with the old. In ten years if the X-Torq has the parts support the special has it probably doesnt matter which one to keep. But if I was choosing between the two you mentioned right now, make mine the special.


 
+1


----------



## sunfish (May 19, 2011)

I'd probably take the Special, great saw! But I hear good things a bout the XTorq, like 70cc and a great price.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 19, 2011)

You guys dont think that there is any collectability to the saw do you? I wouldnt think so, but I would hate to sink a saw in wood that was worth more as it is. I use all of my saws, and if I think it would be better off, or worth more in someone elses hands... that is what I would do.
I found a decent deal on it, I wouldnt say it was a steal- but definitely a good price. This saw would replace my 036 PRO. The 036 was already on the table to sell, but found a lead on another one. Think this 365 may have put a halt to that!


----------



## Trigger Man (May 19, 2011)

I'd go with the "Special" proven record and plenty of spare parts options , not to mention they run good,real good.


----------



## sunfish (May 19, 2011)

procarbine2k1 said:


> You guys dont think that there is any collectability to the saw do you? I wouldnt think so, but I would hate to sink a saw in wood that was worth more as it is. I use all of my saws, and if I think it would be better off, or worth more in someone elses hands... that is what I would do.
> I found a decent deal on it, I wouldnt say it was a steal- but definitely a good price. This saw would replace my 036 PRO. The 036 was already on the table to sell, but found a lead on another one. Think this 365 may have put a halt to that!


 No collectability. Just a good saw.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 19, 2011)

sunfish said:


> No collectability. Just a good saw.


 
My thoughts too, but I have sold a saw or two in the past I didnt believe (or much of anyone else) was collectable... that turned out to be.
As rediculous as it is (since I have a 372), I am very excited to get it. I think it will be a good firewood saw for me, not that I needed another.
I will try and keep this thread updated, hopefully it will be on my doorstep within the next week.
This one will wear a 16" bar, the XPW bounces between the 20" and 24".


----------



## REJ2 (May 19, 2011)

procarbine2k1 said:


> My thoughts too, but I have sold a saw or two in the past I didnt believe (or much of anyone else) was collectable... that turned out to be.
> As rediculous as it is (since I have a 372), I am very excited to get it. I think it will be a good firewood saw for me, not that I needed another.
> I will try and keep this thread updated, hopefully it will be on my doorstep within the next week.
> This one will wear a 16" bar, the XPW bounces between the 20" and 24".


 
My 372xpw doesnt get much action anymore after I acquired my 365 special. A great firewood saw it surely is.


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 19, 2011)

*Special!!!!*



procarbine2k1 said:


> My thoughts too, but I have sold a saw or two in the past I didnt believe (or much of anyone else) was collectable... that turned out to be.
> As rediculous as it is (since I have a 372), I am very excited to get it. I think it will be a good firewood saw for me, not that I needed another.
> I will try and keep this thread updated, hopefully it will be on my doorstep within the next week.
> This one will wear a 16" bar, the XPW bounces between the 20" and 24".



That saw is really a solid saw.. JMHO you cannot go wrong with it... should have Made in Sweden on it!!!! LOLOLOL I have one and have run it in some 30" Oak blowdowns after Hurricane Ike wearing a 20" bar and it pulled it with authority!!!! never missed a beat,,, after it was broke in I put a 24 on it for a little extra reach,,, and it pulled it very well ,,,,

Just sayin!!!


----------



## hamish (May 19, 2011)

Like its other sister saw the 353 you can't go wrong for a general overall saw, prefer them both over the 346 and 372 for they are much broader and utilitarian.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 27, 2011)

Just came in tonight fellas! I will try to get some pictures up later on tonight.

I normally sell a saw, if I buy a saw (unless it is a collector saw)... so something is going to go.
What do you guys think, should I keep this or keep the MS261? The 261 is my smallest saw, my other work saws are 70+ ccs. I dont use a smaller saw for limbing, I use what I bring to the woods. Most of what I cut is 12-20", all hardwood (mostly locust and ash). I love my 261, but dont really want to part with this 365 either (love my 372).
The MS261 is just as incredible as the hype that follows it, but so is the 365/372. I need to pick one... Little bit of cash will be nice, picking up a skid loader this weekend (small amount compared to a skid loader, but does add up).


----------



## Oldsawnut (May 27, 2011)

yea we want pics.. even if its a knock off


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 28, 2011)

Oldsawnut said:


> yea we want pics.. even if its a knock off


 
It is the real deal . I was hoping someone would reassure my thoughts of selling the Stihl, looks like I will have to go solo and sell it anyway haha.
Doesnt make the most sense for me to sell the 261, but the heart wants what the heart wants darn it! Ill pull the 365 off of the dresser and snag a couple here in a few.


----------



## SawTroll (May 28, 2011)

It looks like the new 365XT is a little heavier and a little stronger than the old one.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 28, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> It looks like the new 365XT is a little heavier and a little stronger than the old one.


 
I was hoping that the 562 would be out by now! But the XT does look like a dandy with a modest price tag.


----------



## SawTroll (May 28, 2011)

procarbine2k1 said:


> I was hoping that the 562 would be out by now! But the XT does look like a dandy with a modest price tag.



The 560xp should have been out a couple of months ago here, but the date has been postponed at least two times......

The 365XT really isn't an alternative - imo, it is just too heavy for the power.


----------



## REJ2 (May 28, 2011)

I was just browsing the Husky website and I cant find any info on the 365, new or old version. It wasnt long ago that they at least had the old specs up. What is Huskys published specs and MSRP on this new 365XT?


----------



## SawTroll (May 28, 2011)

REJ2 said:


> I was just browsing the Husky website and I cant find any info on the 365, new or old version. It wasnt long ago that they at least had the old specs up. What is Huskys published specs and MSRP on this new 365XT?



3.6kW and 14.1 lbs, as far as I remember. I have no idea of the price - Spike better appear here, as he has some in stock.....:msp_smile:


----------



## AUSSIE1 (May 28, 2011)

Well, I'll go against the grain and vote for the XT. 
Sounds like they are going to be a bargain for a 70cc saw.


----------



## REJ2 (May 28, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> 3.6kW and 14.1 lbs, as far as I remember. I have no idea of the price - Spike better appear here, as he has some in stock.....:msp_smile:


 
Thats a full pound heavier than the Special! I have to eat my Wheaties!!


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (May 28, 2011)

1 pound for 5 more cc's. Fair trade in my books!


----------



## REJ2 (May 28, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> 1 pound for 5 more cc's. Fair trade in my books!


 
Ah, but your 372XPW on the way is again 5cc's more (75) but a pound lighter. Im starting to sound like SawTroll!!:msp_w00t:


----------



## nmurph (May 28, 2011)

Both the 365 Special and the 372 that I have now are a tick over 14lbs.


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (May 28, 2011)

REJ2 said:


> Ah, but your 372XPW on the way is again 5cc's more (75) but a pound lighter. Im starting to sound like SawTroll!!:msp_w00t:



Ya, but to be honest, I can't tell a bit of difference when I'm out cutting. The bar lengths make a bigger difference in weight and feel than the powerhead weight does. But I can definitely tell the difference in power between the 365 and the 372's. not a huge amount but enough.


----------



## SawTroll (May 29, 2011)

REJ2 said:


> Thats a full pound heavier than the Special! I have to eat my Wheaties!!



On paper, yes - we don't know the reality yet. 

The ol' 365 actually is a true 65cc saw and a bit lighter than the 71cc 372xp - but the 365XT is just a "detuned" 372xpXT, and 71cc.


----------



## Nix (May 29, 2011)

Here I am thinking of trading in my 365sp towards a 390/395... this thread makes it tough. Do love that 365!

Anyways, congrats on the new saw. Can't wait to see it, love mine (just can't justify the cost of a bigger one without taking some off, only reason I'd sell my 365sp).


----------



## sunfish (May 29, 2011)

nmurph said:


> Both the 365 Special and the 372 that I have now are a tick over 14lbs.


 
Real world weight and these are the old models. 

Wonder what the XTorqs really weigh?


----------

